# How to finish baseboard that ends on face of door casing?



## gsrel (Sep 26, 2018)

My situation is as follows:

I have recently renovated my home to include hardwood floors, crown, new doors, trim, etc. 

I'm sure you can all relate that after awhile you just want to get things done (especially if ones significant other keeps busting ones balls to get it done) so one starts to rush. So instead of taking a few min to think and try different approach towards termination on the door trim I ended up butting up the baseboard and angle cutting the edge (See attached)

Needless to say that I am not pleased with the look as it looks funny.

How would you go about making this look clean/professional? I can remove the baseboard and re-due as needed.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

That's a tough call with such pronounced profiles. I think I'd bevel the base the other way and do whatever is needed to mate it to the door trim, or remove the door casing, run the base into the corner and then scribe the casing to fit the baseboard. Either way a tight fit and some caulking will yield the same result.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

looks like a good place for a base plinth block.

gives you termination at door casing & a place to terminate your base to.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

This should have been dealt with prior to setting the door. You just needed a little more room on that side, which may have meant one size smaller on the door. 

I bet the old trim was a more basic profile.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

No good, looks like you have to demolish the house and start over. 

The door ro either has some serious cross leg or the door is warped.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I would have scribed the casing to the base. 

It's one of those little trade offs for the wider trim package.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Tom M said:


> I would have scribed the casing to the base.
> 
> It's one of those little trade offs for the wider trim package.


same, could still scribe the base board after the fact.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

As a GC, I would have my trim carpenter handle it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom M said:


> I would have scribed the casing to the base.
> 
> It's one of those little trade offs for the wider trim package.





cedarboarder said:


> same, could still scribe the base board after the fact.


yup:thumbsup:


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

griz said:


> looks like a good place for a base plinth block.
> 
> 
> 
> gives you termination at door casing & a place to terminate your base to.




First thing I thought as well. Door placement and size would be second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

If your significant other is okay with it then there are no better ways to do it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What Tom said, easy peasy :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Wtf is that mess


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Just needs a couple returns.


----------



## gsrel (Sep 26, 2018)

My wife doesn't really mind what it looks like now, it just bothers me 

A&E Exteriors: What type would you recommend? Image 1/2/3?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Wtf is that mess


Explain ?, Saying it’s a mess without explaining is useless 
You’re going to have a return at 90 degrees to a casing? 
I would have scribed the base to the casing if casing was up already. 
But calling it a mess is wrong without explanation


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think it looks terrible the way it is now either. probably one of those things that only as Carpenters would notice at somebody's house.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

rrk said:


> Explain ?, Saying it’s a mess without explaining is useless
> You’re going to have a return at 90 degrees to a casing?
> I would have scribed the base to the casing if casing was up already.
> But calling it a mess is wrong without explanation


I was trying to figure out what exactly i was looking at


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

#2 & #3 are proper returns


gsrel said:


> My wife doesn't really mind what it looks like now, it just bothers me
> 
> A&E Exteriors: What type would you recommend? Image 1/2/3?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Or here you could run the mitres the opposite way and have them dive into the casing.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

tkrrox said:


> Cool so you don’t having reading comprehension either??? I said you pooped on OP. No I’m not the OP, but I come on here to talk with other professionals and ask questions if I’m uncertain...I think it’s BS that if you ask a question it will be bashed by a pompous donkey like yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't bash anybody. I just said that looked like a mess. The op obviousley thinks so as well or he wouldn't be here ASKING HOW TO DO IT RIGHT.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

tkrrox said:


> Cool so you don’t having reading comprehension either??? I said you pooped on OP. No I’m not the OP, but I come on here to talk with other professionals and ask questions if I’m uncertain...I think it’s BS that if you ask a question it will be bashed by a pompous donkey like yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nobody was even talking to you chump


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

And in fact i offered the op my soloutions to his quandary


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I can use big words too


----------



## jlhaslip2 (Sep 26, 2018)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is a big word.


----------



## tkrrox (May 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I can use big words too




Congratulations. You made it to 7th grade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

jlhaslip2 said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is a big word.


Did you spellcheck that? Lol


----------



## jlhaslip2 (Sep 26, 2018)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Did you spellcheck that? Lol


Of course not...

:jester:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

